# Just wanted to share....It's my Beauty Daisy's 10th Birthday Today!



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanted to share...

It's my Beauty Daisy's 10th Birthday Today...I LOVE YOU ALWAYS & FOREVER BABY BUBBLE my little mate, such a good girl. I will try to pluck up the courage to look at all you photo's and put them on here. 

I bought a frame today and put a lovely photo of you in it for your Birthday and placed it on the mantle piece.

R.I.P be happy at Rainbow Bridge making new friends and being happy. 
I love you my Beauty 
Mummy xxx.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww gillie thats nice petal...

Happy birthday little one..xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

xxxxxx


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Special birthday wishes for Daisy


Love Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

gillie said:


> Just wanted to share...
> 
> It's my Beauty Daisy's 10th Birthday Today...I LOVE YOU ALWAYS & FOREVER BABY BUBBLE my little mate, such a good girl. I will try to pluck up the courage to look at all you photo's and put them on here.
> 
> ...


Thinking of you sweetheart.
Glad you did something to remember your beauty by. 
Much love xxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Thinking of you sweetheart.
> Glad you did something to remember your beauty by.
> Much love xxx


That is why I had to make up one picture that I took of the sky and pinked it up and put on it happy birthday! very sad,isn't it!


----------



## gillie (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you from Daisy 

Thank you from me :0

What lovely messages....great people too 

Gillie
x


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear jilli
memories will live forever in our hearts, we all hold onto something in our lives, and this is a wonderful memorie to hold to , that will stay with you till the end of time, they will always be remembered in our lifes as we walk through those lanes, we walk there steps that they had walked.
daisy will always be rembered in your life,
I once had 2 dogs, but within the space of 30yrs both of them are in spirit at the bridge.
laddie collie x lab born 1978 april passed over to the other life 1994 easter saturday after good friday and dougal our parson russel terrier who came to us at the age of 2yrs 1994 and he passed over to the other life on 26th november 2008, they all reunight we can oly live knowing that we did the best for them in this life but sometimetimes they are called over.
its a wonderful thought to keep a precious memorie flowing.
yours wendy517
I encose laddie and dougal


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Its always nice to do something special for a much loved pet.

We buried our little rescue cat melody in our garden and I have just brought a plant with Melody in its title. As soon as the weather gets a little warmer, I will plant it over her in her memory  xx


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

She will live on in your heart forever and you will share many happy returns in memory xx take care


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw bless. Have a good birthday, Daisy x


----------

